# The 2012 Imperial Century a month register



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2011)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one:

*2011 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief discription of the route ridden.

Previous successful participants of the C+/Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge during its 7 years' existence are entitled to display a gold star for each year that they were successful

Only log the first qualifying ride of each month

*Thanks to ACS1951*


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2012)

*




*

_*2nd Jan 2012 (C49)*_
To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with Martin, Ross, Clive & Tim.
Home, Dartford, Ockenden, Billericay, Hanningfield, Maldon, Heybridge and Tiptree.... and back.
114.06 miles. 7:42:29 Riding Time. 14.8mph avg. Elevation Gain 3859ft. Max Speed 33.1mph.
Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

_*18th Feb 2012 (C52)*_
To Southend and back with Clive, Chris, Eddie & Stu. Via Hyde Park Corner, East London, Dagenham, Ockenden, Bulphan, Pitsea, Bread & Cheese, Hadleigh. Fry up at the Rose Cafe and back home into a strong headwind. Via Mucking, Grays and Dartford. Rain for the last hour of the ride.
106.25 miles. 7:06:53 Riding Time. 14.9mph avg. Elevation Gain 3423ft. Max Speed 29.9mph. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*3rd March 2012 (C53)*
Got the train down to Ramsgate to meet the FNRttC'ers. Then myself, Alberto, Ross and Martin headed for home. Via Manston, St Nicholas at Wade, Faversham, Sittingbourne, Gillingham, Chatham, Rochester, Gravesend, Northfleet, Greenhithe, Dartford Crossing, Crayford, Bexley, Bromley, then on to Greenwich and back home
100.07miles. 6:35:59 Riding Time. 15.2mph avg. Elevation Gain 4035ft. Max Speed 36.50MPH. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*5th April 2012 (C57)*
FNRttC to Bognor
HPC, Putney, Wimbledon, Banstead, Betchworth, Leigh, Rusper, Faygate, Horsham, Coolham, Amberlry, Arundel, Ford, Yapton, Felpham.
101.78miles. 8:01:21 Riding Time. 12.7mph Avg. Elevation Gain 4138ft. Max Speed 32.7mph. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*5th May 2012 (C58)*
FNRttC Southend edition. Usual outward journey via Romford and Brentwood to Stock Village Hall, then on to Sothend via The Hanningfields, Battlesbridge and Rayleigh. Fast ride back via Dartford Crossing with Ross, Rimas and Christian.
108.68miles. 8:14:10 Riding Time. 13.2mph Avg. Elevation Gain 4197ft. Max Speed 35.1mph.
Specialized Rubaix Elite 2009.

*2nd June 2012 (C60)*
FNRttC Whitstable edition. Usual outward journey via Dartford and the Medway towns. Food and beverage stop at Strood. Drizzle for most of the night. Return with Andy, Ross and Arnold. From Rochester cross country through the Kent lanes.
136.65miles. 10:03:56 Riding Time. 13.57mph Avg. Elevation Gain 5400ft. Max Speed 39.40mph.
Specialized Rubaix Elite 2009.

*15th July 2012 (C63)*
To Whitstable for brekkie and back. With Ross and MartinT. Home, Dartford, Gravesend, Medway Towns, Bapchold, Faversham and Whitstable. Near perfect cycling weather. No rain, little bot of headwind at times and the sun made and appearence.
118.61miles. 7:31:43 Riding Time. 15.8mph Avg. Elevation Gain 4209ft. Max Speed 31mph.
Kona Honky Inc 2012.

*4th August 2012 (C65)*
FNRttC and SMRbtH Brighton edition. Hyde Park Corner, out of South London, Reigate, Pit Stop at Horley, Turners Hill, Ardingly, Wivelsfield, Ditchling Beacon and Brighton. Home Via Devils Dyke, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Merstham, Croydon and Home.
131.98miles. 9:54.08 Riding Time. 13.3mph Avg. Elevation Gain 4908ft. Max Speed 45.8mph. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*1st September 2012 (C68)*
FNRttC and SMRbtH Bognor edition. Hyde Park Corner, out of South London. Banstead, Newdigate, Rusper. Halfway stop at Faygate. Horsham, Coolham, Amberley, Arundel and Felpham. Home via the A29 to Five Oaks, Horsham, Crawley, Gatwick, Redhill, Croydon and Home.
153.36miles. 10.40.27 Riding Time. 14.46 Avg. Elevation Gain 6847ft. Max Speed 44.70mph. Van Nicholas Euros 2012.

*21st October 2012 (C70)*
To whitstable for brekkie with Ross and Martin. Rained all day. Via Dartford, Greenhite, Northfleet, Gravesend, Medway Towns, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Seasalter and Whitstable. Return via the A2 to Rochester and return via Dartford.
113.73miles. 7.18.04 Riding Time. 15.6mph Avg. Elevation Gain 4432ft. Max Speed 36.4mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*11th November 2012 (C72)*
To Wallasea Island with Ross and Dave. Over the Thames via the new cable car - fabulous views - then into Essex via Barking, Romford, skirted round Brentwood, Stock - taking in the awesome Lower Stock Road, round the Hanningield Reservoir, then dropping down to Battlesbridge and due East to the cafe at Wallasea Island marina. Return via Hawkell, Wickford, Billericay, Ockenden and the Dartford Crossing. Fabulous weather, smooth roads.
125.08miles. 8.12.05 Riding Time. 15.3mph avg. Elevation Gain 4104ft. Max Speed 35.1mph.
Van Nicholas Ventus 2013.

*23rd December 2012 (C75)*
To Ashford Kent and back Via Otford, Kemsing, Igtham, Ivy Hatch, Hadlow, Yalding, Benover, Collier Street, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcord, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford. Stayed dry but lot of wet and flooded roads. Very mucky bike and rider.
102.05miles. 6.45.25 Riding Time. 15.10mph Avg. Elevation Gain 2425ft. Kona Honky Inc 2012.

27 x 100+ Milers for the year to date.


----------



## martint235 (2 Jan 2012)

*



*

*2nd Jan 2012 *

To Tiptree Jam Factory. A good little run out, just past the 100 miles, 100.39 to be exact at bang on 15mph by the time I got home. 6 hours 40 riding time.

What a cracking way to start the New Year.


----------



## rb58 (2 Jan 2012)

*



*

_*2nd Jan 2012 (C40)*_
To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with Martin, Ian, Clive & Tim.
Home, Dartford, Ockenden, Billericay, Hanningfield, Maldon, Heybridge and Tiptree.... and back.
100.1 miles. Bit of a head wind on the way back.

_*15th Feb 2012 (C42)*_
Solo ride to Faversham and back.
Took the 'Sidcup Cycles' route down, taking in Well Hill, Otford, Wrotham Heath, Offham, Aylesford, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill, Newnham and Faverhsam. Lunch in the town square, then return on the FNRttC route through Bapchild, Sittingbourne, Milton Regis, Upchurch, Lower Rainham Road, Chatham, Rochester, Lower Higham, Chalk, Gravesend, Greenhithe and home. Strong winds all day - mostly from the side on the way out, but a tough headwind for the return.

100.1 miles.

_*3 March 2012 (C44)*_
FNRttC 'Super Speedy' Edition to Ramsgate. Pretty Direct Route down the old Roman Road 'Watling Street' to Canterbury, then across country to Ramsgate. Rode back with Alberto, Ian and Martin. Main roads to Faversham, then followed the FNRttC Whistable edition route (in reverse) back to home. Foggy for the outward leg.

162.6 miles.

_*5th April 2012 (C47)*_
FNRttC to Bognor (Thursday edition)

HPC, Putney, Wimbledon, Banstead, Betchworth, Leigh, Rusper, Faygate, Horsham, Coolham, Amberlry, Arundel, Ford, Yapton, Felpham.

Cold overnight, but beautiful clear skies, a stunning dawn and great breakfast.

105.7 miles

_*5 May 2012 (C50)*_
My fiftieth century ride. FNRttC Southend edition. Usual outward journey via Romford and Brentwood to Stock Village Hall, then on to Sothend via The Hanningfields, Battlesbridge and Rayleigh. Fast ride back via Dartford Crossing with Ian, Rimas and Christian.

Threatened rain stayed away until the start of the return ride, but cleared after 45 minutes or so. Predicted drop in temperature also stayed away.

100.8 miles.

_*2 June 2012 (C51)*_
FNRttC Whitstable edition. Usual outward journey via Dartford and the Medway towns. Food and beverage stop at Strood. Drizzle for most of the night. Return with Andy, Ian and Arnold. Retraced our route to Sittingbourne, then the direct A2 option for the remainder of the trip.

131.3 miles.

_*15 July 2012 (C55)*_
To Whitstable for brekkie and back. With Ian and MartinT. Home, Dartford, Gravesend, Medway Towns, Bapchild, Faversham and Whitstable. Near perfect cycling weather. No rain, little bit of headwind at times and the sun made an appearance.

106.2 miles

_*4th August 2012 (C56)*_
FNRttC and SMRbtH Brighton edition. Hyde Park Corner, out of South London, Reigate, Pit Stop at Horley, Turners Hill, Ardingly, Wivelsfield, Ditchling Beacon and Brighton. Home Via Devils Dyke, Handcross, Crawley, Copthorne, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Toys Hill and Polhill.

135.5 miles.

*1st September 2012 (C60)*
FNRttC Bognor edition. Hyde Park Corner, out of South London. Banstead, Newdigate, Rusper. Halfway stop at Faygate. Horsham, Coolham, Amberley, Arundel and Felpham. Didn't have enough time for the SMRbtH on this occasion, but still managed .........

......105.5. miles

*21st October 2012 (C62)*
To whitstable for brekkie with Ian and Martin. Rained all day. FNRttC route via Dartford, Greenhithe, Northfleet, Gravesend, Medway Towns, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Seasalter and Whitstable. Return via the A2 to Rochester and return via Dartford. Felt rough all day - after a week of being ill, this was probably an ill-advised trip. Had to take a break at Higham on the way back and split from Martin and Ian. Limped home from there.

100.1 miles all in.

*11 November 2012 (C64)*
To Wallasea Island with Ian and Dave. Over the Thames via the new cable car - fabulous views - then into Essex via Barking, Romford, skirted round Brentwood, Stock - taking in the awesome Lower Stock Road, round the Hanningield Reservoir, then dropping down to Battlesbridge and due East to the cafe at Wallasea Island marina. Return via Hawkell, Wickford, Billericay, Ockenden and the Dartford Crossing. Fabulous weather, smooth roads. Struggled on the hills between about miles 65 and 80, but then got second wind. All in all a briliant day. The first 'proper' ride on the Thorn since the Dartford to Edinburgh LEL warm up in August.

103.9 miles for the day.

*8 December 2012 (C65)*
Hell of Ashdown ride with Greg Collins and others. 4.45am start, rode via Hosey Hill and Chartwell, Four Elms, Edenbridge, Haxted and Lingfield to Horley where I met Tim for breakfast. We hooked up with the rest of the ride at Gatwick, and then retraced my route to Lingfield, Dormansland and into the Sussex lanes and the Ashdown Forest, via Hartfield, before heading up Kidd's Hill (The Wall). We then turned North, had a coffee stop in Groombridge and continued north via Fordcombe and Penshurst to Ide Hill. I then peeled off from the main ride and returned home via Dunton Green, Otford and Old Polhill.

103.4 miles. 
And that completes the challenge for 2012. 25 century rides in 2012 - and there's probably time for another yet.


----------



## Banjo (6 Jan 2012)

06/01/12
Barry South Wales to Stonehouse in Gloucester and Back . Billy no mates.
133 Miles (214 KMS) Via Magor, Severn Bridge, Thornbury and Back same way.

07/02/12
136 Miles Magor over severn Bridge ,Avonmouth ,over Avonmouth M5 Bridge (after much faffing to find the path entrance) Clevedon Congresbury Bridgewater Combwich then back same way.

13/03/2012
131 Miles Barry South Wales to Kenn Somerset via Magor Avonmouth and Clevedon.Back by same route.

01/04/2012
126 Miles " Carmarthenshire Snapper" Audax start/ finish at Bynea Cycle Club passing through Burryport Ferryside Llandovery Rhandymyrwn Cwrt Y Cadno and meandering back.

12/05/2012
131 Miles Barry to Kenn and back, same ride as March.

02/06/2012
127 Miles Thornbury to Tewkesbury Took part in "Silk Run"100 km Audax (starts/finishes in Tewkesbury)then rode back to Thornbury

01/07/2012
132 miles Barry to Yatton (Somerset) and back via Magor both ways.

04/08/12
133 miles "Dr Fosters Summer Saunter" audax 213 kms. Cardiff to Cardiff via Severn Bridge, Gloucester, Monmouth ,Usk, Pontypool, Bassaleg.mixture of roads and paths.

03/09/ 12

140 Miles Sea and Levels 200k Audax, Clevedon to Lyme Regis via Westhay and Glastonbury and back.(Should have been about 126 miles but made a couple of mistakes).Great ride through some beautifull countryside.Bit of a climb out of Lyme Regis then another ball buster up over Shipham hill.

15/10/12
135 Miles DIY audax Magor to Somerton via Clevedon and back. Another ride that meant going bothways over the Col de Shipham :-) Stayed on main roads due to wet weather.

14/11/12
102 Miles over 2 mountains, Solo ride around South Wales. Barry ,Port Talbot, Bwlch Mountain , Treorchy, Rhigos Mountain, Hirwaun ,Aberdare ,Abercynon, Cardiff ,Sully, Barry, off license :-).

5/12/12
101 Miles Flat Coastal Ride Barry to Mumbles and back via St Donats ,Ogmore ,Port Talbot.
Set off at 0945 Very cold. Thats the 12 done .


----------



## StuAff (8 Jan 2012)

8/1/12
Portsmouth-Buriton-Petersfield-Haslemere-Guildford-Ripley-Guildford-Haslemere-Petersfield-Lovedean-Waterlooville-Cosham-Portsmouth. 105.29 miles in 8:23, 7:51 rolling.

18/2/2012
Clapham Junction-HPC, then on to Southend with Ian, Chris, Clive & Eddie. Return to Waterloo. 103.01 miles, 8:17, 12.4 overall average.

10/3/12
Waterloo-Victoria-Hyde Park Corner for FNRttC to Brighton. Then back home to Pompey via Worthing, Littlehampton, Bognor and Chichester. 111.46 miles total.

1/4/12
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Bognor-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back. 106.61 miles in 8:11, 13.0 mph average.

19/5/12
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Bognor-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and back. 101.6 in 8:21, 12.2 mph average (13.2 rolling).

4/6/12
Portsmouth-Buriton-Petersfield-Haslemere-Guildford, where I met Musa and Chris (Sketchley)- on with them through Ripley to the Ockham turn-off, before I returned on the reverse route. 105.11 miles in 9:05, 11.6 mph average (12.5 rolling).

15/7/12. Portsmouth-Denmead for Summer Saunter Audax (Denmead-Kingsclere-Wantage-Whitchurch-Denmead. 206km, but I ended doing another 25 km for various reasons). Then home. 158.93 miles total for the day.

3/8/12. Waterloo-HPC for FNRttC to Brighton, and then home via Worthing, Littlehampton, Bognor and Chichester. 111.95 miles total.

1/9/12. FNRttC, HPC to Felpham . Then back home to Pompey via Nyetimber, Chichester, Fishbourne, Funtingdon, Emsworth and Havant. 100.46 miles total.

4/10/12 Portsmouth-Fareham-Southampton-Lyndhurst-Christchurch-Bournemouth and back. 106.11 miles in 8:14, 13.8 mph moving average.

10/11/12 Portsmouth-Havant-Funtingdon-Chichester-Tangmere-Oving-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton-reverse to Chichester-Emsworth-Havant-Portsmouth. 105.6 miles in 8:13, 12.8 mph average (13.3 rolling).

1/12/12 Portsmouth-Havant-Funtingdon-Chichester-Tangmere-Oving-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton-reverse to Chichester-Emsworth-Havant-Portsmouth. 104.17 in 8:29, 12.3 average (12.8 rolling). And I'm done. Yay!


----------



## LouiseL (8 Jan 2012)

07/01/12 Poor Student Audax 210k. Oxford, Malmesbury, Chipping Camden, Oxford. Flat to Malmesbury, then hilly with a flat finish.

11 February 2012. Worthing Winter Warmer + ECE legs. 201K.
VERY COLD start with frozen solid water bottles and parts of my anatomy in a similar state! Warmed up a bit eventually. A challenging ride due to the cold.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jan 2012)

16/01/12
Long ride to work. Lampeter Carmarthen St Clears Llandeilo Carmarthen Llannelli Swansea. 110 miles.

25/02/12

Mixed route of roads and tracks through the chilterns and the eastern end of the ridgeway 109 miles.

24/03/12
Home to neath met TC and Banjo did baby dragon ride then home 148 miles


----------



## Mark One (21 Jan 2012)

14/1/12

January ride for food on the Olympic road race route. Left the group at Esher, and went home via Weybridge, Chobham, Sunningdale, Virginia Water, Egham, Chertsey.

Unpleasantly cold early doors, but nice when the sun came out.

109.3 miles total. Rolling average 15.6


----------



## Wightdragon (1 Feb 2012)

29 January. Isle of Wight-Southampton-Romsey-Winchester-Odiham-Farnham-Hindhead-Petersfieldish-Portsmouth-Ryde-home
108 miles (no water crossing included). 6 hr 17min.


----------



## Trickedem (26 Apr 2012)

*2nd Jan 2012 *
To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with Martin, Ian, Clive & Ross.
Home, Dartford, Ockenden, Billericay, Hanningfield, Maldon, Heybridge and Tiptree.... and back.
100.1 miles. nasty head wind on the way back and I was visited 3 times by the P* fairy 

*15th Feb 2012*
Rochester, Lower Rainham, Newington, Shottenden, Chilham, Canterbury, Petham, Smeeth, Kingsnorth, Great Chart, Egerton, Coxheath, Teston, West Malling, Vigo Hill, Cobham, Home.
103.23 miles. Very windy, but mainly cross winds,

*3rd Mar 2012*
Rochester, Sittingbourne, Canterbury, Ramsgate with the FNRTTC speeedy ride. Return home going south of Canterbury, then rejoining A2 outside Sittingbourne, 103 miles. 

*5th April 2012*
Rochester to Hyde Park Corner via Dartford and Blackheath. Then down to Bognor Regis on the Friday Night Ride to the Coast via Horsham, Amberley and Arundel. 102.8 miles

*12th May 2012*
Sevenoaks Weald, Peashmarsh, Lewis, Westenhangar, Sevenoaks Weald, Hollingbourne, Faversham, Herne Bay, Wingham, Westenhangar, Marden, Sevenoaks Weald. 250 miles. West Kent Invicta 400km Audax

*16th June 2012*
Symonds Yat, Bishops Cleeve, Shutford, Olney, St Neots, Chatteris, Thetford, Surlingham, Hopton on Sea, Lowestoft. Easterly most point in Wales to the most easterly point in England. 266.6 miles. 23.5hours.

*22nd July 2012*
Rochester, Bexley, Oval, London Bridge, Dagenham, Corringham, Southend, Dartford Crossing, Greenhithe. 102 miles.

*4th Aug 2012*
Rochester, London, Brighton (FNRTTC) Lewes, Penshurst, Tonbridge, Halling, Rochester. 152 miles

*1st Sept 2012*
London (FNRTTC) to Bognor, via Sutton, Claygate and Arundel, then along the coast to Brighton. 101 miles.

*20th Oct 2012*
Audax DIY 200km Rochester, Yalding, Wittersham, Rye, Bexhill, Burwash, Bough Beech, Cobham, Home
128.1 miles

*17 Nov 2012*
Home to Dartford Crossing. Met up with Clive and Ian. Thurrock, Brentwood, Felsted, Finchingfield, Saffron Walden, Much Hadham, Stanstead Abbots, Epping, back to Thurrock.
130miles.



*8th Dec 2012*
Hell of Ashdown ride with Greg Collins and others. 4.05am start, rode via Leybourne and Westerham and to Horley where I met Ross for breakfast. Route via Lingfield, Dormansland and into the Sussex lanes and the Ashdown Forest, via Hartfield, before heading up Kidd's Hill (The Wall). We then turned North, had a coffee stop in Groombridge and continued north via Fordcombe and Penshurst to Bayleys Hill. I then returned home via Boughton and Hollingbourne Hill. 134 miles.


----------



## billy1561 (29 Jul 2012)

Jodrell bank sportive 28th July 101 miles.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2012)

*30 September 2012*
Manchester Trafford Centre to Blackpool Tower (The British Heart Foundation Night Ride).
Distance: 51.6 miles. Time: 2hrs 49mins. Average moving speed: 18.3mph

Started the ride with a few other CCers who I then lost when most shot off for the front. Got in 10-12 mins behind them at the finish. A stop to collect medals and have a burger/coffee and then we rode back to Manchester together. I did a 53.4 mile ride home to Prestwich, Manchester.

Total distance: 105 miles. Total time: 6hrs 45mins. Overall average moving speed: 15.8mph. Total elevation: 2500 feet. Bike: Verenti Rhigos 0.3

strava.com/rides/23544677
(the recorded total distance and time is a little longer on Strava as I cycled 9.5 miles to the start _before_ midnight).


----------

